# Excesive yawning.......



## Love2Shop (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone experience excessive yawning....anytime of the day, not just when tired? I think this is something to do with my anxiety. I tend to take very shallow breaths most of the time too, which my cause this.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I was once told a long time ago that yawning wasn't just when you were tired, that if your body needed more oxygen that it would trigger yawning. I don't know if that's true or not but shallow breathing could possibly bring that on :stu


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I do. Plus, my eyes get excessively watery that people often ask me if I'm crying.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Only in church. As soon as I sit down I probably yawn a minimum of 25 times in that hour, can't stop & get extremely sleepy no matter how much sleep I had. Can't see well either in a church, most of the time everything is black accept the priest or an object I focus on...maybe because I'm yawning so much. I heard that too about the oxygen.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

i especially experiance yawning at work.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I yawn at all times of the day except at night oddly enough. I also get half-yawns and my eyes water a lot too. It's annoying in the day time because I my eyes sink into my head and make me look like I just woke up for about 5 hours after getting up.


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

I yawn a lot when I get nervous. If I'm really nervous my face gets flush and my eyes a little watery


----------



## Xero (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for bringing it up, I yawn a lot and I didn't know if it was natural.

I sometimes yawn when i feel awkward in the presence someone else, because its a good time-filler.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

only time i was like that were those ten days i was on paxil


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I yawn to express tension. Thus I yawn in social situations.


----------



## WendyR (Jan 20, 2007)

Paxil definitely causes excessive awning. It's the side affected me the most both times I've been on it.


----------



## inquisitive1973 (Nov 11, 2003)

I yawn a lot and my eyes often water while I'm doing it to - even when I get good sleep. It might be to do with being non-anxious after being anxious for a while - feeling like you can go off of "red alert"


----------



## condorito4444 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey maybe this could be a cause for people that yawn alot or just a side-effect of being depressed

Please post if you are similar

I got SA I think alittle before puberty, and I think it might be growing process and not getting enough oxygen to blood or brain
I used to have cero SA up until about fifth grade
I usually have a bad sleeping pattern and yawn alot + watery eyes when there is alittle wind or sun
I used to be able to do alot of exercise when I was little, lately I can barely run as good, maybe pulmonary problem 
I snore very loud, so it could be bad breathing through the nose
I have a great metabolism, I cannot gain weight eating alot every time at mcdonalds, could be breathing smaller and quicker and burning more calories


well let me know maybe we could identify this and get proper meds or something

Also if you have severe SA please post if you dont get any of these problems


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I yawn excessively, but the only obvious cause is that I have insomnia. I read that excessive yawning can be caused by a heart problem, I really hope that is not the case for me.

I do have a very fast metabolism but I don't know if that is related to yawning.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I was yawning allot when I was on Cymbalta... I later found out after I got off of it that it was a possible side effect...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I yawn excessively when very anxious, especially when feeling ill from it. I've heard yawning can be a sign of nausea.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

I sometimes yawn excessively but this is probably due to my ocd or tics. I do this because when the thought of yawning comes into my head it doesn't go away and I keep feeling that I have to yawn. If my mind is preoccupied though, I don't feel the need to yawn excessively.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, side effect of my medication


----------



## freeme (Apr 7, 2007)

I yawned alot while taking Paxil and Prozac...how weird to hear from other people that it was a side effect for them too b/c I never heard it before..when I mentioned it to my doctor he acted as if he didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## ShyFrancis (Feb 1, 2007)

I yawn a LOT and my eyes water, too.  When I'm nervous, or tired, or just whatever. Weird. In dogs, yawning is a calming signal. Maybe in people too?


----------



## IagainstI (May 15, 2006)

I'm always yawning especially during social situations. Could be that my mind is racing and it causes me to get tired because im using my mind excessively. I'm always self-conscience of my eyes watering too, because i think someone might think im crying.


----------



## Yerik (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had to yawn/take deep breaths very often ever since I was a little boy. Like most of you have said, I often do it as a filler during awkward conversations, but I also do it when I'm alone and just doing whatever. Sometimes I'll have to stop whatever I'm doing and take a few deep breaths because it feels like I'm not getting enough oxygen. :|


----------



## hefferdoo (May 3, 2007)

sometimes when im feeling high anxiety around people i will yawn, but its more like a fake yawn because i make myself do it, i don't know why..i do it alot when i think people are watching me


----------

